# Rennen rund um Hamburg



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2009)

Moin!
Gibt es schon Termine für MTB-Rennen rund um Hamburg, d.h. bis Hannover, Bremen?

Mir ist da bisher nur Helmuts Höllenritt am 05.April bekannt. Das 12 Std. in Buchholz findet wohl nicht mehr statt :-(

Robert


----------



## AndreZ. (3. Februar 2009)

Hey Robert,

soweit ich weiss, findet am 18.04.2009 in Lüneburg ein MTB Rennen statt.
Wo weiss ich allerdings nicht genau.
Ich vermute mal das es wieder in der Steinhöhe sein wird wie auch 2006.

Das war es ja auch schon leider wieder....

Ist das sicher, dass Buchholz nicht stattfindet? das wäre ja sehr schade!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> soweit ich weiss, findet am 18.04.2009 in Lüneburg ein MTB Rennen statt.
> Wo weiss ich allerdings nicht genau.
> ...



Moin!
Das mit Lüneburg hatte ich auch schon gefunden, allerdings ohne Details. Könnte auch ein BMX-Event sein..... (Bilder von 2008)

Buchholz ist wohl ziemlich fix, dass da nix stattfindet  Einfach zu wenige Starter  Alles Feiglinge 

Robert


----------



## AndreZ. (3. Februar 2009)

Ich habe meine Rennen auf einer Exel Tabelle zusammengefasst, die ich dieses Jahr fahren werde.
Insgesamt 14 Stück.
Sind allerdings Entfernungen bis zu 400km.

Wenn Du Interesse daran hast kannst Du mir per PN mal deine E-Mail Adresse schicken, dann sende ich die die Datei.

MfG

André


----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo André!
So eine Tabelle habe ich in OpenOffice auch schon erstellt... Hab kaum noch freie WE, da wir als Höhepunkt die BJT haben. Da ist eine RTF zielführender ggf. als 30 Min. Rennen. Totzdem wäre mit etwas Auswahl lieb....

Robert


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2009)

Kann man bei dem Höllenritt so mitfahren aus Spaß oder sind das alles echte Racer?


----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem Höllenritt so mitfahren aus Spaß oder sind das alles echte Racer?



Auch "echte" Racer fahren aus Spaß, oder? Klar kannst du als Hobby-Pilot starten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2009)

Fahre ca 5000km im Jahr und ein kleines MTB Rennen macht bestimmt Spaß !

Welche Termine sind noch in der Nähe ?


----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die RSG-Nordheide im August wieder ein Rennen veranstaltet...
Aber zur Aufklärung soll das Thema ja dienen


----------



## teufel781 (3. Februar 2009)

Reichlich Termine findet ihr hier http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/Termine-Mountainbike-MTB-CTF-Cross.html
Buchholz steigt definitiv. Warum keinerlei Werbung/internetpräsenz erfolgt, habe ich auch in den Vorjahren nicht verstanden. Da darf man sich dann über mäßige Beteiligung nicht wundern. Dieses Jahr kommt noch mangelhafte Terminabsprache mit anderen Veranstaltern in der Region hinzu


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2009)

Ist das in Bchholz das 12 Stunden Rennen?
Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (3. Februar 2009)

Das Rennen in Buchholz ist ein CC Rennen!
Ich kann jedem Hobby Biker empfehlen an dieser Veranstaltung teilzunehmen! Es ist ein Rundkurz der viel Spass macht!!!!

Nach dem aus der Stevens Cup Serie, gibts in HH und Umgebung so gut wie keinem Rennen!
Man kann es vielleicht organisieren gemeinsam zu dem Rennen zu fahren.
Wenn jemand an Folgende Rennen Teilnimmt bitte gerne Melden.

05.04 Hellmuts Höllenritt
10.05 Kellerwald
15-17.05 MAd East
24.05 Altenau
31.05 Buchholz

07.06 Bad Harzburg
12.-14.06 Willingen

18.-25.07 TAC

08.08 Braunlage
29.08 Schierke

Und natürlich auch das P-Weg Marathon wenn es statt findet

M.f.G.
Willy


----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2009)

Moin!
Ich hab Arne vom Cycle-Team wg. der 12 Std. mal ne Mail geschickt. Sieht aber tatsächlich so aus, als ob das Rennen am 06.06. geplant ist 
Dann solltest du über Bad Harzburg noch mal nachdenken 

In Willingen und Sundern-Hagen sind wir  auch schon gemeldet.

Robert


----------



## AndreZ. (4. Februar 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Dann solltest du über Bad Harzburg noch mal nachdenken




Das wäre auf jeden Fall mal ne harte Nummer...erst 12 Stunden und dann durchfahren nach Bad Harzburg 

Hatte auch gerade Mail-kontakt mit Arne...die 12 Stunden finden definitiv am 06.06. statt!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Februar 2009)

Prima. Kann man die 12 Stunden von Buchholz als Einzelstarten machen?
Kosten?

Bin auf jeden Fall am bei den 12 Stunden dabei!


----------



## teufel781 (4. Februar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist das in Bchholz das 12 Stunden Rennen?
> Wann?


Hab den Terminkalender mit den Terminen verlinkt. Was soll die Frage???


----------



## Catsoft (4. Februar 2009)

Moin!

Hab eine Antwort vom Veranstalter:

Moin Robert,

jo, am 06.06.2009 soll das 4. 4-8-12 Std. Rennen wieder stattfinden. Sind
dieses Jahr etwas spät dran wegen diverser "Komplikationen" 

Da wir das Rennen dieses Jahr in eigener Regie durchführen, Basteln wir
gerade an einer neuen Internetseite wo dann demnächst alle wichtigen Infos
zu finden sind.

Anmelden kann man sich da schon mal unter http://www.mtb.cycle-team.de


Wir lassen gerade einen kleinen Handflyer Drucken, hättest du eventuell
Interesse diesen bei den Rennen Auszulegen wo du an den Start gehst? 

Wir wollen das mal mehr Fahrer an den Start kommen und sind auf die Hilfe
von jedem einzelnen angewiesen!

Würde mich freuen dich wieder dabei zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Arne

Cycle-team GmbH & Co.KG
Hamburger Strasse 13
21244 Buchholz i.d.Nordheide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Februar 2009)

Klasse !
Hast du noch das Startgeld. 
Gebe die Info dann mal in der Firma im Umlauf. 

Freue mich schon auf den 6.6. !


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (14. Februar 2009)

Moinj wollte dieses jahr auch ein paar Rennen fahren mit dem zwölf Stunden Rennen hört sich ja gut an. Kann mir einer sagen wo ich mich da Anmelden kann???!!!
Mfg olli


----------



## Catsoft (14. Februar 2009)

Moin!

Der Link ist ja ein paar Beitrage weiter oben. Die schrauben aber noch an der Seite...

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (25. Februar 2009)

Moin!
Lüneburg ist ausgeschrieben: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=13532&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (26. Februar 2009)

Für das 12 Std. in Buchholz gibt es noch einen speziellen Faden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5628936#post5628936

Und jetzt: Traut auch, es gibt tatsächlich wieder eine MTB-Saison! Mein Rad ist startklar ( 9,3, Kg  , mein Body noch nicht  )


----------



## Öli__ (27. Februar 2009)

Moin,
habe mich jetzt auch für Lüneburg und Buchholz angemeldet. 

Dann kann es ja bald losgehen 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## deeptrain (1. März 2009)

moin,
lüneburg bin ich auch dabei!!!! 31.5. is wohl noch das rennen von der rsg nordheide im stadtwald!!!!!!!!6.6. is ungünstig da am. 7.6. bad harzburg ist und das hat priorität bei mir


----------



## Catsoft (5. März 2009)

Moin!
Die Seite für Buchholz ist jetzt wohl vollständig!

http://mtb.cycle-team.de/front_content.php?idart=1

Robert


----------



## Th.S16 (6. März 2009)

Moin zusammen. !

Hab mir grade den Trailer mal angeschaut. Die Mädels und Jungs da geben sich ja mal richtig Mühe was auf die Beine zu stellen.
Kann nur hoffen dass das auch mit reichlich Teilnehmern belohnt wird.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2009)

Sad news:

Moin Robert,

leider bekommen wir unser Rennen in diesem Jahr nicht Organisiert. 

Danke für die Mühe, wenn ich die Daten fürs nächste Jahr habe gebe ich dir bescheid.

Gruß Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (9. März 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Sad news:
> 
> Moin Robert,
> 
> ...



Bezieht sich das auf das CC Rennen am 31.05. oder das 12 h Rennen am 06.06.?


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2009)

Auf die 12 Std....


----------



## mucho (30. März 2009)

Hallo! 
Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg


----------



## dirk f. (2. April 2009)

Ich kann Euch jetzt schon versprechen: Der BIKEDAY wird ein super Event:
- Neue 3,5 km XC Runde (für Hobby auf 3 km verkürzt)
- Fette Reifen Rennen für die Kleinen
- Dirtjump Contest
- Downhill Rennen
- Trial Wettbewerb
Das alles auf dem ADAC Fahrsicherheitsgelände im Gewerbergebiet Lüneburg Süd.
Für ein Rahmenprogramm ist auch gesorgt: Musikalische Unterhaltung, Moderation, Essen, Getränke, Aussteller aus der Bikebranche.
Wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Teilnehmer und Zuschauer, damit sich diese Veranstaltung etabliert und wir sie auch in den kommenden Jahren durchführen können.
Endlich gibt es wieder ein schönes XC-Rennen in Norddeutschland. Und die Kombination mit den anderen Disziplinen ist einmalig!
Alles weitere auf www.rsc-lueneburg.de und www.bikeday-lueneburg.de


----------



## deeptrain (2. April 2009)

ja ich freu mich auch schon auf den bike day wieso is die hobbystrecke kürzer????hoffe sie is sehr anspruchsvoll


----------



## dirk f. (4. April 2009)

Die Hobbystrecke ist ca. 500 Meter kuerzer, weil gleichzeitig das DH Rennen stattfindet und wir einen Teil der Strecke dafür brauchen.

Anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke in jedem Fall, ordentliche Steigungen, ein paar technische Passagen aber trotzdem auch für Einsteiger gut zu bewältigen.


----------



## Catsoft (6. April 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> Gibt es schon Termine für MTB-Rennen rund um Hamburg, d.h. bis Hannover, Bremen?
> 
> Mir ist da bisher nur Helmuts Höllenritt am 05.April bekannt. Das 12 Std. in Buchholz findet wohl nicht mehr statt :-(
> ...



So, der erste Dops ist gelutscht  War nett und wer nicht da war hat was verpaßt. 52 Starter bei den Herren/Senioren.  

Am 18. in Lünneburg habt ihr dann die nächste Chance. Ich muß wohl leider Arbeiten, aber mal sehen.....

Robert


----------



## AndreZ. (7. April 2009)

Da hast Du recht Robert...war echt super! 

hier ein Bericht aus der Lokal-Presse zu dem Rennen!

Kette rechts.


----------



## John Rico (7. April 2009)

Da hättest du dich aber ein bißchen mehr anstrengen können!  
Und sehe ich das richtig, dass die Nr. 60 auf dem Foto auf einem Fitnessbike mitfährt?

Mal was anderes: War schon die Streckenbesichtigung in Lüneburg und warst du da? Wie ist die Strecke im Vergleich zu Buchholz, ähnlich technisch oder eher was für Kette rechts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (7. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da hättest du dich aber ein bißchen mehr anstrengen können!
> Und sehe ich das richtig, dass die Nr. 60 auf dem Foto auf einem Fitnessbike mitfährt?



Ok...beim nächsten mal lasse ich den Kuchen und den Kaffee zu Hause 

Ne das war ein Cyclocrosser


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Ne das war ein Cyclocrosser




Und der war bei der Strecke nicht von Nachteil  Aber eine Woche nach Malle stimmt die Form eh noch nicht.... Flach ging sehr gut, aber bergauf ging gar nicht 

Bis Lüneburg muß ich wohl noch ein wenig feilen....


----------

